# loose engine



## 149hydro (Nov 28, 2010)

I am working on a 86(?) model 2072. The engine is loose on the right (as seen when sitting on the seat). What I mean by loose is that I can see it moving around when the tractor is used and can actually lift that side of the engine an inch or two. I know it is supposed to be mounted to the frame but is there some sort of rubber mount there or just a bolt? And, where is it? It looks to me like it may be hidden on top of the front axle assembly. If so, does the front axle have to be removed to gain access? Thank in advance for any advise.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*engine mount*

From what I can tell,that model has an engine-mounting plate,that is bolted to the frame.If you remove the belts from the engine pulley,and unbolt the plate(it looks like 6 bolts),you should be able to lift the plate enough to install new engine bolts.It also looks like there are spacers between the engine,and the mounting plate,so make sure they are all there.You can see a [email protected] www.partstree.com and under"cub cadet2072",engine mounting/mufflers& shrouds.Good luck!


----------



## 149hydro (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks, I looked at the diagram on partstree but drew a blank.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It uses 3/8 coarse thead bolts,2"long.They come up through the bottom of the plate,through the spacers,& into the engine mount threads. As I said,before,drop the engine pulley& belts,reach up from underneath,& unbolt the engine mount-plate.You should be able to lift the plate enough to install new bolts,then just bolt down the engine mount - plate,and re-install thepulley& belts.


----------

